# How much is your MAC stash worth?



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, I am even embarassed to admit it - my stash is worth a whopping $27 right now! LOL!  I only have 2 eye shadows, but I'm going shopping tomorrow! YEAH!  So, I am curious... how much is your stash worth?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 27, 2006)

Have fun shopping tomorrow!



​ 
see the link below.

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37869


----------

